# Westgate Brewers Beer Gear Swap Meet



## fcmcg (5/10/10)

Westgate Brewers Present....

Westgate Brewers Beer Gear Swap meet !

Saturday November 20th from 12.00pm -3.30pm 


AT THE 

Naval Association Hall 

Barrett Reserve, Graham Street 

West Footscray 

(opposite the YMCA) 



$20 per brew club table ($10 per additional table )

$20 per individual



Meat Raffle...

Beer Raffle....

Grain & Grape will have a table too !

Get rid of some of that unused beer gear.....Buy some new gear !



Contact: Fergus McGregor 

for more information & to book your table !

Ph 0419 345 160
E-mail: [email protected] 

www. westgatebrewers.org ​


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (26/10/10)

how's the swap meet looking Ferg :beerbang:


----------



## aaronpetersen (26/10/10)

So, does it cost $20 just to attend, or only if you're selling stuff?


----------



## DU99 (26/10/10)

i guess that would be for the table..


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (26/10/10)

AaronP said:


> So, does it cost $20 just to attend, or only if you're selling stuff?




To attend cost nothing, the $20 is if you want to sell some of your gear, as DU99 point out, that's for the table cost.


----------



## DU99 (11/11/10)

just a reminder about the Westgate Brewers Beer Gear Swap meet


----------



## fcmcg (11/11/10)

DU99 said:


> just a reminder about the Westgate Brewers Beer Gear Swap meet


Yeah people...
The cost is $20 ( and this is only because the Naval Association are charging us more rent...basically we are trying to help pay some rent with the Cost of a table...so help us out.....PLEASE !)
Entry is Free....
There Will be raffles...this costs money
There will be snags in bread ...about same cost as the big green shed ones...
There may some beer....not sure if there will be a hire charge for the glass you drink it from...

All your profits go to you !!!

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (14/11/10)

Okay fellow brewers....
An update on some of the gear that will be for sale....
Bayside Breers are on Board with a table...
So we will have

BIAB pots for Sale...
Stainless mash paddles....
Couplings...
Taps...
Beer glases....
Hops.....
Maybe some keggles....
750ml old skool crown seal brown tallies.....

Snags in bread for sale Meat tray Raffle Beer Raffle 
NEXT SATURDAY

Cheeers
Ferg


----------



## DU99 (15/11/10)

Might SNAG a bargain or 2...


----------



## fcmcg (17/11/10)

Okay punters....
Just a bump....

This Saturday....Beer Gear Swap Meet​Naval Assocoiation Hall , Footscray, Vic​
www.westgatebrewers.org ..this will link you too a map !

Anyone from here thinking of actually coming along ? Be good to put a face to a name....
Anyone from here wanna get a table ? C'mon sell that unused gear...it also buys you beer karma...which is essential for good brewing....
Anyway...
See ya there !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (17/11/10)

Hey Gus, if there is a Pluto gun, soda stream adapter and regs for the soda stream to had for a bargain can you grab them for me, making a party keg and obviously moving into kegs soon.

Will fix you up at the meeting if you have any luck

Cheers Robbie

PS a 9ltr keg for a $100 or less would be awesome too "tell him his dreamin son"


----------



## DU99 (17/11/10)

Robbie..i am looking for same gear Also


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (17/11/10)

DU99 said:


> Robbie..i am looking for same gear Also



I'm sure there will be plenty to go around, if not, I have instructed Ferg to fight dirty h34r:


----------



## fcmcg (18/11/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty to go around, if not, I have instructed Ferg to fight dirty h34r:


Actually.....Robbie...i really cant be doing favours for mates....
Once the swap meet starts , and there will be an embargo on ANY swapping or selling untill doors open at midday , i'll see if what you want is available....
If all else fails , i have some s/s mash paddles for sale...
 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## DU99 (18/11/10)

NO DEALS done before NOON..sounds good


----------



## fcmcg (18/11/10)

DU99 said:


> NO DEALS done before NOON..sounds good


Steve,
This is to make it FAIR..this way everyone gets a go at getting a bargain...
As for how long stuff lasts...
Well i guess we will see..

Anyway...
Here is an updated list for the stuff bayside brewers will have for sale...

Bayside will be bringing along :

45 litre keggles
40 litre ally boiler
50 litre ally HLT with tap
45 litre keggle mash tun with ss drain ring and valve

Hops in 150-200g bags (Amarillo, Northern Brewer, Czech Saaz, Brewers Gold)
Dry yeast (US05, S23)

80 and 200 litre Esky

Crankandstein grain mills
Magnetic head pumps (March 809 equivalent)

Keg couplers

Petri disks

Old CUB crown seal 750ml bottles

Wort coolers (copper coils)

Stainless steel outdoor bar
Beer taps


----------



## itguy1953 (18/11/10)

Bayside are bringing along he following items plus more.

45 litre keggles ready to be set up as boilers or mash tuns (weldless thread included ready to put a tap on)
40 litre aluminium boiler - good for stove top brewers, HLT or BIABers
50 litre ally HLT with tap - same as above
45 litre keggle mash tun with ss drain ring and valve

Hops in 150-200g bags (Amarillo, Northern Brewer, Czech Saaz, Brewers Gold)
Dry yeast (US05, S23)

80 and 200 litre Esky

Crankandstein grain mills
Magnetic head pumps (March 809 equivalent)

Keg couplers (CUB and Tooheys)

Petri disks - for yeast slanters

Old CUB crown seal 750ml bottles - really thick glass - they don't makem like this any more

Wort coolers (copper coils)

Stainless steel outdoor bar
Beer taps (through fridge door and tap on a stand)

30 litre foriegn kegs (easy to open Tooheys tops) plus couplers to suit

Activatated carbon filter system

Twin output CO2 guage (double regulator)

2 lever bottle cappers

Fridge thermostats

Small 1800W electric urns suitable for building Hermes systems

Lots and lots of goodies, all being sold on behalf of club members. Come along and snag yourself a bargain.


----------



## DU99 (18/11/10)

Hops..looks like a good selection..


----------



## DU99 (19/11/10)

jUST IN TIME FOR cHRISTMAS


----------



## fcmcg (19/11/10)

Well I look forward to seeing you all tomoz..and selling you some gear or a snag ! 
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## DU99 (20/11/10)

Last Call..starts at NOON..


----------



## fcmcg (20/11/10)

There is so many kegs and hops and glasses and bottles and omg , if your looking for beer gear ...it's here !! Starts at midday !


----------



## DU99 (20/11/10)

i got a few bargain's..


----------



## proudscum (20/11/10)

thanks westgate sold a bit and now can buy some other stuff......like a 21lt pressure cooker.


----------



## fcmcg (20/11/10)

proudscum said:


> thanks westgate sold a bit and now can buy some other stuff......like a 21lt pressure cooker.


To everyone that came.. Thanks... We appreciated your support ! I still managed to come home with more shit than I left with ... It was a beer gear nirvana !! 
Thanks also to Barry from Bayside brewers who has heaps of gear... Thanks bloke
Cheers ferg


----------



## DU99 (20/11/10)

Why cant all the Brew clubs get together and have an annual SWAP MEET..Buy/sell/swap..


----------



## Acasta (27/11/10)

Why did i miss this one? God damn it.


----------



## Muzduk (27/4/14)

Do these still happen ??..I'm guessing there's a lot of obsolete (via the rapidly advancing homebrewer) gear out there that could be being put to good use with maybe the option of donating the funds to the Royal Childrens even.. I'm a fair way away from town but any excuse to come to town be a good one


----------



## fcmcg (15/5/14)

Muzduk said:


> Do these still happen ??..I'm guessing there's a lot of obsolete (via the rapidly advancing homebrewer) gear out there that could be being put to good use with maybe the option of donating the funds to the Royal Childrens even.. I'm a fair way away from town but any excuse to come to town be a good one


Mate..it was so poorlt attended , we wont do it again....


----------

